# 300,000-Year-Old Caveman 'Campfire' Found in Israel



## bullethead (Jan 28, 2014)

http://news.yahoo.com/300-000-old-caveman-39-campfire-39-found-152628371.html



> A newly discovered hearth full of ash and charred bone in a cave in modern-day Israel hints that early humans sat around fires as early as 300,000 years ago — before Homo sapiens arose in Africa.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Very interesting.  If I had to do it over again I would have to seriously consider Archeology.  It's a fascinating field of science.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jan 28, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Very interesting.  If I had to do it over again I would have to seriously consider Archeology.  It's a fascinating field of science.



maybe you could find some literature that predates your bible,or an ark tablet before the ark


----------



## bullethead (Jan 28, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Very interesting.  If I had to do it over again I would have to seriously consider Archeology.  It's a fascinating field of science.



I could honestly say the same thing.


----------



## drippin' rock (Jan 29, 2014)

bullethead said:


> I could honestly say the same thing.



Ditto


----------



## 660griz (Jan 30, 2014)

As long as I had minions. I am not a big fan of digging.


----------

